# So, I just picked up a used Easygrow greenhouse (8' x 12')



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Getting into the urban farming thing in a big way & to help maximize the productivity of my big Burnaby backyard, I picked up a Costco 8' x 12' x 7.6' tall greenhouse (green aluminum frame with double layer polycarbonate panels). Its on special at Costco for $1799+HST right now, but off Craig's List, I picked one up (2.5 years old) for $650. Got a friend with a horse trailer to help me dismantle and transport it and now I just have to find time to clearcut part of my backyard to build this beauty onto. Planning to grow my peach tree inside, along with my lemon trees, persimmon & all the usual Eng. & Jap. cucs, all types of tomatoes, sweet peppers & chili peppers, as well as zucs & maybe different berries. Its big enough to satisfy even my "go big or go home" mindset. Its the largest residential greenhouse kit they sell.

Here's a link to what it looks like:

EasyGrow Greenhouses + new Clear View models 6' & 8' Wide Greenhouse Kits from ACF Greenhouses


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice find Anthony, remember to take pics


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*Wish that I could get one of those.*


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *Wish that I could get one of those.*


Me too... somehow i don't think it would fit on my balcony! lol

Nice find man, congrats!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Been dreaming about one - even has a spot for it. Next project after the fish pond 

BTW that means may be "when I am sixty-four". Not that far away.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I think that it was a good choice you made.Those are very nice. BTW thank you for the XP3,now I have awesome filtration and water flow.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Kill 2 birds with one stone and do aquaponics.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaponics looks really cool, there's a local guy on online selling kits (for alot). Aztec Aquaponic Home Garden System - 45gal fish tank - Vancouver Hobbies & Crafts for Sale - Kijiji Vancouver Canada. But it looks like you could pull it off yourself for alot less. If you google, the setups are simple. No need for fancy glass tanks.



architeuthis said:


> Kill 2 birds with one stone and do aquaponics.


Good luck with the greenhouse. I should find one for my parents. My mom's been mentioning she wants one for years. My dad will probably kill me for buying one for her.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm already doing aquaponics in my backyard with my koi pond. Growing water cress. Last year I grew several types of "floating" lettuce. I use the dirty filter water to water my garden, which helps everything grow great. I haven't bought any veg for over a month now, even with almost no sun.

Going to grow my peach tree & lemon trees inside, but also going to do a lot of other veg as well. Looking at adding a gutter system to drain the rain into my rain barrels for watering the greenhouse plants. 

Going to clearcut the chosen spot this weekend (including major pruning on my neighbour's unproductive, unpruned apple tree). Decided to keep the French lilac tree (purple fragrant flowers) and just do major pruning on that to make space & increase the amount of sunlight the new greenhouse will receive.

Hoping to have everything done in the next week or so. Before July 22 (Isabella's one month party).


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

You should just get a 20X20 commercial greenhouse Ant 

You know your just going to have to upgrade anyhow......... may as well start big 

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Two words Vic.

Zoning bylaws.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, after almost a year trying to get time to build it, I finally built my new big greenhouse. I decided not to build the kit I bought because it's too small for what I really want to do. The major problem was the height.

So I'm using the two-ply polycarbonate sheets to help insulate my new greenhouse in the winter. Since my plan is to grow mainly fruit trees in this structure, I'm doing a 16' x 8' x 10' tall one instead. Its wood frame with 6mm commercial grade poly cover. It'll have the same corrugated polycarb roofing as my pergola and the double-ply polycarb paneling on the sides. Got to cut some 2x4 stakes and pound those in to secure the structure against major windstorms. Then dig the holes for each tree and plant them. Then I'll cover the rest of the ground with landscaping cloth and a layer of gravel along the edges and maybe a thick layer of bark mulch everywhere else.

The plan is to gutter the roof to save rainwater for watering the plants. Eventually I'll build an automated watering system with a Maxijet1200, some tubing, a 55g barrel and a timer. Also planning to add a black "pond" inside in the winter for passive solar heating, as well as build a DIY passive solar pool heater like this one...

ONLINE SOLAR COLLECTOR PLANS - SOLAR WATER HEATER +

Solar Pool Heating - Solar Power Appliances

A 50w heater and a black "pond" to absorb the sun's energy during the day, along with a DIY passive solar heater should keep the greenhouse reasonably warm throughout the winter.

I'll post pics later. BTW, huge thanks to Dizturbed for giving me a hand building the greenhouse (as well as my brother earlier for helping me level the frames).

Anthony


----------

